

Y Combinator Challenge #4 - Outsourced IT  - jmorin007
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/07/24/y-combinator-challenge-4-outsourced-it/

======
sutro
Vignette's CMS has offered this functionality for years in the commercial
enterprise space, and Adobe/Macromedia Contribute has offered this
functionality for years in the commercial consumer space.

------
bprater
That's actually kind of a neat idea. I think the word widget might be
appropriate in there somewhere.

I wouldn't use it, but grandma might. And there are lots of grandmas out
there!

------
gojomo
AFAICT, this idea is for a CMS that offers in-place editing of key content
areas or design elements.

O'Reilly OSCON, wrapping up Friday, had two exhibitors showing open source CMS
products with in-place editing: 'Concrete5' and 'PlainBlack WebGUI'.

~~~
kleneway
Cool, I'll have to check those out. I was selfishly hoping that something like
this is already out there.

~~~
kleneway
Thanks for the links - I checked these out, and while they are cool CMS
products, it's not quite what I had in mind. I'm not looking for a full CMS
system or framework, I just want a simple library + compiler that can plug
into any existing site that is not built on top of a CMS backend.

